# What are theses ? Mini Motorific Slot Car lot of 5 IDEAL



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool bodies, Do these run on any HO Tracks?

Has anybody converted bodies to any HO chassis?


VinTAGE Mini Motorific Slot Car lot of 5 IDEAL

http://cgi.ebay.com/VinTAGE-Mini-Mo...400189297807?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d2d24148f


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

A little history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorific 

The "Mini-Motorific" line included the Bonneville Racer, Chaparral D2, Charger, Custom Rod, Delta Duo, Ferrari Special, Firebird, Ford Allegro, Ford GT Mark IV, Mangusta, Plymouth GTX, Police Car, Porsche 907, Shelby Mustang, Stingray, and Wrecker. The chassis on the Minis were diecast, and used a smaller version of the motor, now referred to as "CU-25". The conversion pin was now built into the chassis, and folded up when not in use.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

These are way to large for any HO chassis that I know of. One of the old Aurora O gauge chassis would be a lot closer in size.


----------

